# Forum Other Languages All other languages Chinese  hallo,everyone,i am a student in china,i will go to russian

## sunpopal

i am a unverisity student in china ,henan xinyang 河南信阳师范学院 
and my home is at hunan xiangtan 湖南湘潭 
if someone want to travel in china ,i could do something for you  
my email :sunpopal@163.com 
my telephone number 13849734975 
it is  free for foreigners 
thanks

----------

